# Problem w/ Norton Firewall and AIM video chat



## Yakaji (Nov 27, 2005)

My friend just installed a Norton update and lost her ability to use the video chat function on AIM. I'm doing my best to figure out how to fix the problem for her, but I could use some help.

The solution I'm working with ATM is something I found off Google: http://users.cs.cf.ac.uk/Antonia.J.Jones/Norton/Norton for the unwary.html, but it's proprietary to Yahoo's IM service. Working on THAT solution, I need two more pieces of information but don't know where to find them:

1 - the port AIM uses to run video chat (the AIM website only states that opening ports 1024 through 5000 should include it)
2 - the server AIM uses to mediate video chat

If I can get this info, I think the aforementioned solution should take. I am, however, very open to any other solutions you guys can suggest to this problem. Specifically, when she tries to use AIM video, she gets a message "that says the connection can't be made and that the cause is the configuration of my firewall". If any other information on particulars would be useful, please don't hesitate to tell me and I'll reply with the info as soon as I can. I'd really like to get this problem fixed for her ASAP.


----------



## CbrMas1 (Dec 29, 2005)

Just go into options and have Norton Allow AIM


----------

